# RAF Wellingore, Linc, October 2019



## HughieD (Nov 6, 2019)

*1. The History*
The airfield originally opened in 1917 as a Royal Naval Air Service station called Wellingore Heath. It then re-opened in 1935 and remained in active service until the end of the Second World War, finally closing in 1947. It had two grass runways, a concrete perimeter track and one extra over blister hanger and seven blister hangers. The site just south of village was used as Relief Landing Ground (RLG) by Cranwell until June 1940 and then as a satellite site for RAF Digby with 46 Squadron Hurricanes and 29 Squadron Blenheims and Beaufighters. 

Notable personalities connected with the base include Wing Commander Guy Gibson who lived with his young wife in the nearby Navenby village. The station was also used as a prisoner of war (POW) camp for captured. It operated as a work camp where the prisoners were sent to work as labourers in the local area. The land was then given back to the local land-owner (the Overtons). Many of the original buildings, including the control have been demolished but many others still remain. Immediately to the east of the airfield site is runs the High Dyke (Ermine Street Roman Road).

*2. The Explore*
Been through Wellingore too many times to time count but never got off the main road through this hilltop Lincs village and to the south-east where the former WWII airfield is situated. Bit of a revisit as last came here back in 2016. I was passing and had a bit of time on my hands so thought I’d pop in. 

There are two main sites – the main airfield where there’s pillboxes, defended dispersals and a reasonable condition Battle HQ. Then a mile or so away, just west of the main airfield, the Technical Site including a powerhouse, two large ‘Maycrete type’ workshops and a blast shelter. 

*3. The Pictures*

The main site:


img4833 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of many pillboxes scattered around:


img4839 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one’s sealed but a peek through the slit reveals the iron gun loop mounts intact:


img4835 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There are plenty of defended dispersals too:


img4840 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4842 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4845 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This pillbox is on the site’s perimeter:


img4851 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Again, with the machine-gun mounts present:


img4853 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally, we have the Battle HQ:


img4858 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4862 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the Technical site and the light was going a bit. Think this the powerhouse:


img3924 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img3925 by HughieDW, on Flickr

These are definitely the blast trenches:


img4821 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The first of two Maycrete type’ workshops. Doors in need of attention:


img3927 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3928 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The workshops are used by the local farmer for storage now:


img3932 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Including this old dog kennel called ‘Bone View’:


img4825 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this vintage piece of farm machinery:


img3930 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3933 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3935 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Newage (Nov 6, 2019)

Always love a Battle headquarters mate.

Ummmm underground bunker goodness.

Cheers Newage


----------



## ocelot397 (Nov 6, 2019)

I think the machine is an old thresher, the kind that would pull men's limbs off!


----------



## Mearing (Nov 7, 2019)

ocelot397 said:


> I think the machine is an old thresher, the kind that would pull men's limbs off!


 )
Yes, definitely a threshing box. As a young man I worked around the Bletchley ( now Milton Keynes ) area going from farm to farm threshing wheat barley oats or beans. Hard work as the full sacks of grain weighed two and a quarter hundredweight ( 18 stone ).No need to go to a gym to get fit! And as you rightly say the machinery was dangerous if one was careless.


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2019)

My kind of place, cheers Hughie!


----------



## smiler (Nov 15, 2019)

That is rather good Hughie, it is a thresher and as kids we wasn't allowed on the top, which of course was seen as a challenge by most of the lads, Nice One Hughie, Thanks.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice that, its probably all underwater at the moment lol


----------

